# Connection between high blood sugars and itchy scalp???



## gail1 (Nov 1, 2010)

As you know i have constant high blood sugars(still in the 20s). My gp upped my insulin again last week. I have noticed that besides having thrush a lot of the time my scalp itchs a lot as well. Is there any connection between high bs and having an itchy scalp is it possible to get thrush on your scalp?
Cheers
gail


----------



## Ellie Jones (Nov 1, 2010)

It's likely that your scalp is dry that causing the itchiness, thrush tends to like moist areas...

It could be due to your bg being high causing a slight dehydration, it could also be you've changed your shampoo recently and it's a tad bit harsh...

I would try a change in shampoo if it doesn't help have a word with your doctor about it...


----------



## Robster65 (Nov 1, 2010)

I think high BG can cause a lot of irritation/fungally type problems. There are scalp problems caused by infections, so presumably it would have an effect.

As Ellie said, doctor or chemist should be able to advise.

Rob


----------



## kukka (Nov 1, 2010)

hi gail i only just joine dand not an expert but personally i been in high sugars 11-15s and now 19 last night and for a long time i have had itchy and sore scalp..doc looked for me said it was inflamed and perscribed tar soap stuff but it too strong..i prefer to use mild shampoo 

i think my scalp maybe dry too but i have greasy hair so its confusing..but i do have extreme dry skin on face and my eyebrows flaky and sore too so head maybe same very dry.i been loosing lots of hair too so i wondered also if it connected to diabetes

i orderd some eye cream from skin shop and its really nice and no side effects and have ordered some dry hair shampoo but not tried that yet


----------

